# 200ser help and suggestions



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

i wanted to get suggestions on body kits. what would look good w/o it being too aggressive, because my car dropped with the KYB & EIBACH setup non adjust shock. please give me any experience with too low to the ground body kits or the same supension setup because my car is a daily driver and i don't want it too low. any suggestions will be very helpful.

i was also wondering every one with this suspension setup running on 18 let me know how bad it rubs or does it not rub at all?

im going to get some gold rims (no not the daytons gold but a powder coated gold) i think it is going to look sick i saw a 300z with them on and the car was all black and it looked wicked. but im not sure of 18 or 17. i know im going to loose power with 18s and 17s but im going to fix that with a turbo later.


my car is going to the body shop as soon as i make the decision on the body kit and wheels.

im going to paint it the same color black but everything is going to be black all that stupid crome around the windows is going to be the same color as the car and the sunroof frame also. im going to shave the door handels and antenna.

the front is going to have the infinity grill also painted black. black halos and stealth corners.

the rear im going to smoke out the rear tail lights but from the inside i think ist going to look sweet with the rims in gold with the lip polished.

up grades for the inside i have a panasonic dvd 7inch wide screen in dash,
6 1/2 boston pro series all around, a 15 inch aluminum subwoofers from eclipse, 10 disk c/d changer. 2 old school punch amps a 400x4 and 200x2, phoinex gold bass cube & 16 band EQ. im thinking of getting new amps but later even though these amps kick ass. i was thinking of putting in a ps2 also.


my last project is going to be a turbo.


----------



## andys (Nov 23, 2004)

roneto said:


> the rear im going to smoke out the rear tail lights but from the inside i think ist going to look sweet with the rims in gold with the lip polished.


If you need to smoke out your tail lights then you can get the new smoke film at http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=494


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the body kit: in my opinion the GTR kit would look great on your 200sx, its not agressive but it gives the car a nice sporty touch.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u mentioned that you gonna paint the ininity grill black, do you have the grill yet? Liuspeed is selling infinity grills already painted black (also has em in gold and silver). Just wanted to let u know in case you wanna buy the chrome infinity grill and then paint it.


----------

